# Seat belt squeak



## dannyb (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a major queak appears to be coming from the right side of my 1993 Altima's drivers seat. It also appears to squeak more frequently when the seat belt is fastened but also squeaks sometimes when unfastened. Not a killer problem but never the less a very annoying one. Dealer could not duplicate squeak and still charged me $85.00 to tell me I'm hearing things, HELP!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, you took it to the dealer for a squeak from the seatbelt??? Geeez, they chopped your arm off for that one. Try spraying some wd40 or other lubricant in the seat belt. I have the same problem in my Altima but haven't gotten around to doing it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

or if you dont like the smell of wd40, use some graphite lube on the joints. its a fine powder and helps for things like this. damn... for 85 bucks id have fixed it already... shit, id have done it for a 12'er...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I use silicone lubricant sprayed through the little tube to get into the suspected areas and to diagnose problems like this without the mess or the smell.

Troy


----------

